# Cardiologist in Dubai



## jjcanadian (Jan 12, 2011)

Hello folks,

does anyone here know of a good Cardiologist in Dubai, preferably attached to a hospital rather than a clinic? Would greatly appreciate any referrals.

Cheers and much obliged!


----------

